# 01803-224414



## oliveer (11 August 2010)

Seit Monaten erhalte ich Anrufe von der Rufnummer 01803-224414. Eine Dame mit polnischen Akzent will mir immer irgendwelche Versicherungspolice abkaufen ... 

Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur ist raus, aber da bisher erst 10 Beschwerden vorliegen, können die anscheinend noch nichts unternehmen ...

Recherchen haben bisher ergeben, dass die Rufnummer zum Pool von Questnet gehört, deren toller Geschäftsführer verweigert natürlich aus Datenschutzgründen die Auskunft ... Er wolle stattdessen meine Daten haben, damit er dem "seriösen" Kunden sagen kann, dass er mich doch in Ruhe lassen solle ...



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Jaja, Questnet, AWT und die Dialerzeit... Ich erinnere mich immer noch lachend an die Aussage des damaligen GF "Wir machen ja nicht nur Dialer, wir machen auch seriöse Sachen"


Sorry, dass ich deine altes Posting zitiere, aber es passt gerade irgendwie perfekt hierhin


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2010)

*Aw: 01803-224414*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir laufen in den letzten Wochen auch ständig anrufe der 01803224414 auf.
Lohnt es, Beschwerde bei der BNetzA einzureichen?

MfG Christian


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2010)

*Aw: 01803-224414*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Lohnt es, Beschwerde bei der BNetzA einzureichen?


ja.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2011)

*Aw: 01803-224414*

Ich werde auch seit Wochen terrorisiert. Habe die Nummer ebenfalls jetzt bei der BNetzA gemeldet.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2011)

*Aw: 01803-224414*

nun gibt es auch eine Facebook Gruppe. vielleicht bekommt man so genug leute und informationen zusammen.
Willkommen bei Facebook


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2011)

*Aw: 01803-224414*

Oder die Nummer einfach im Telefon oder der Fritzbox einfach sperren. Dann ist Ruhe


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Februar 2011)

*Aw: 01803-224414*

Ich habe bei der Bundesnetzagentur Beschwerde eingereicht.
Diese "Nerver" rufen hier dauernd an und legen sofort auf.
Jedoch hatte sich zwei Mal eine Frau und eine Mann gemeldet,
die unbedingt den Geschäftsführer sprechen wollten. Man wollte
trotz Nachfrage nicht kundtun, um was es geht. Wir haben uns
die Anrufe ausdrücklich vebeten und mit Anzeige gedroht.
Das hat aber nichts genützt. Die melden sich immer wieder
bei uns. Das ist eine äußerst üble Belästigung und Störung
unserer Geschäftsabläufe.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 Februar 2011)

*Aw: 01803-224414*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wir haben uns die Anrufe ausdrücklich vebeten und mit Anzeige gedroht.
> 
> Das hat aber nichts genützt.


Wäre zu erwarten gewesen, denn so eine unsinnige Drohung bekommen diese CallCenterterroristen laufend. Die wissen, dass man denen damit nichts kann. Hättest auch sagen können:



> ...isch waiß wo dein Haus wohnt!


----------

